# Coconut Caves and Tanins



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought a premade "all natural" coconut cave today and I know you should boil them to release the tanins, anyone know how many times you should boil it before it is "safe" to put in your fish tank? I'm on pot 6 of fresh water now and it's still pretty dark when I am done 


(I know I could have made one DIY cheaper, but don't have the proper tools)


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I made my own coconut caves for my rock kribs and it took me about 8 boils before the water ran clear.....good luck


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Funny...I also got another coconut cave today too! Just finished boiling it for 30 minutes to release some tannins BUT I boil it mostly to kill anything that might be on it. I have other coconut caves in my bowls and tanks and they don't leech much anymore.

I don't think tannins are harmful to fish so it should be fine if it leaks some tannins. Your filter will eliminate some of the yellow colouring.

Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

ok... just as long as I know it will eventually boil clear, I will keep at it. lol Maybe I'll continue this tomorrow.  Stupid work getting in the way of my fishy projects!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Atom said:


> Funny...I also got another coconut cave today too! Just finished boiling it for 30 minutes to release some tannins BUT I boil it mostly to kill anything that might be on it. I have other coconut caves in my bowls and tanks and they don't leech much anymore.
> 
> I don't think tannins are harmful to fish so it should be fine if it leaks some tannins. Your filter will eliminate some of the yellow colouring.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong though.


I'm no expert but from what I read most fish actually like tannins. It is said to help induce spawning in many species. It's mostly aquarists who tend not to like them so much. 

I also only boiled my DYI coconuts for 10 minutes or so, mostly to kill possible germs.


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

I made one, gave up after about the 10th boiling and decided to live with the tannins for a while. It really wasn't much of an issue.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I made a couple of caves .. boiled them once.. Let them soak in a plastic bucket over several days and water changes before putting two of them in a community tank. Tannins have not been any problem at all. Very shortly after putting the caves in the tank,a pair of young kribs decided to claim one and produce a batch of fry of their own.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I never boiled mine at all and did not notice much tannin release at all. IMO boiling damages cell structure and actually promotes tannin release.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

doesnt tannin lower ph and soften so maybe not good for africans?
otherwise would be cool


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Vancouver water is already very soft and slightly acidic most of the year. So the benefits of added tannins are slim. Many people don't like the light brown color tannins can produce in water. Weekly water changes usually take care of this, unless you have a lot of wood in the tank.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

it looks cool, I want to get some java moss and put it on, then it'll look like a real cave. I don't think boiling it would damage the cell structure. I boiled mine 10-15min boils and even the 10th time the water was a slight brown colour (this first was BLACK). So far my betta hasn't decided to sleep in it, prefering a rocky corner. He'll learn, or the shrimps will claim it. lol


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

gonna resurrect this ancient thread... Anyone know where I can find coconuts in Richmond?

(Never thought that my aquarium hobby would have me searching for tropical fruit!)


----------



## mislisa (Feb 18, 2011)

if you're looking to make your own, check around at the larger grocery stores. otherwise, you might be able to find them in the reptile section at a pet store.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have several carved shells that I won't need any more. I work in Richmond (near No6 Road and Westminster Highway). I'm happy to give you a couple if you can meet there during the day. PM me if interested.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks, crazy72, that would save me a lot of DIY effort and time! Will PM you now.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

You can always go into the reptile section at a shop like PJ's or petsmart. I have gotten them there before.


----------

